# riccia dying help!!



## UF_gator (Jul 2, 2008)

I think I'm having problems with my Ricca, its starting to fall apart? and the size of it is shrinking. it is very delicate now. How should i fix this problem? start dosing? change my lighting period? right now its set to 5 hours of 55wat light floating.

I've got the riccia for about 3 weeks now and i went away for half a week and come back to it dying. I just dosed it with macros, Kno3 i believe, and something else.
I just set up am DIY co2 today and no co2 has started yet. maybe tomarrow it'll start.

any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I would increase the lights to at least 8 hours as a general piece of advice. It might be that there isn't enough light for it to do well.

As a possibility: Have you dosed excel recently? Riccia does not do well with it. It tends to die very quickly when dosed.


----------



## longbowaj (Nov 25, 2007)

You could try floating it for a while. When i had ricca if I floated it it grew like a weed but once i tied it to a stone and sank it grew much slower. Floated would also help with the no CO2 thing.


----------



## UF_gator (Jul 2, 2008)

yeah it floating, but all of it started not to clump together anymore. when i try to clump it together it falls apart. is it supposed to do that? cuz before it stuck together pretty tight.

oh yeah also i didn't dose excel or i don't have it. cuz i knew it doesn'thelp riccia.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Riccia grows flaccidly without CO2. It shouldn't be brittle, but it should be limp and cloth like. Try upping the CO2. Or post some pics so we can help you better.


----------



## brownietrout (Feb 5, 2009)

I just put my riccia into my tank where I dose Excel! Do I need to move it? I don't have co2 in my other tanks. I have DIY in this tank and lightly dose the Excel also.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes remove it or it will probably die.


----------



## brownietrout (Feb 5, 2009)

thanks Zapins


----------

